# Men/housework articles



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Men and the amount of housework they do has been discussed here before. Some men have the idea that housework will get them more sex and happier marriages. The ladies here seem to think that is rubbish. Some even wonder where we got this crazy idea. I can't disagree when it comes straight from the women, and it didn't work for me. Take a look, however, at all the articles that promote this idea. Perhaps these people should stop posting this stuff and getting us men all confused.:scratchhead: These are just a few examples.




Men Who Do Housework Have Happier Marriages!


Do more housework, get better sex | Metro.co.uk


Men Who Do Housework Have More Sex! - by I AM Modern Magazine

Housework Leads to Better Sex? - Shelterpop

Men who do housework get more sex from their wives | Mail Online


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Yah - it's silly and kind of sad, in a way - especially in this day and age when we've now had decades of both spouses working.

It's too bad that it's perpetuated. But, there is a grain of truth in it, I think. Here's the thing and I'll use myself and husband as guinea pig examples.

We both work - always have. We never had any issues with either one of us picking up and doing housework without being told to. We had both had our own places prior to marriage and were a bit older and were used to maintaining our own places. My husband came in to marriage being able to do much of every kind of household chore - except hang a towel straight or fold a shirt without wrinkles. I had lived on my own as well and had had to manage my money, car, and lawn. 

Having your spouse just do chores without being told to do so because they are also an inhabitant of the domicile can earn you respect, and well... that respect can translate in to other things. imho


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

All other things being equal, logic would dictate that if a female has less work to do at home she would be less tired and more willing to have sex. Perhaps women are illogical?


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I have always maintained that given the choice, one should definitely marry a man with OCD  I can't tell you how it's reduced my own personal housework burden! I can't say it gets him sex, given his aversion to most forms of intimate contact, but at least I have a spotless house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

I think the reason so many people on these boards have a rpoblem with the "men who do hjousework, get sex" theory is because it is so blatant in its statement.

Housework is my wifes responsibility. Dont take my word for it. She even says, "It would really help me out, if you could put a load in the washer." or "thanks for scrubbing the toilet you and your friends destroyed during refriend bean and poker night."

Truth be told I do my fair share of housework, and she always thanks me for helping her out. But thats her mindset. I do it for us, for the sake of a clean home, not for her, not for sex.

But I have noticed that the more of her "jobs" I do, the more time she spends doing other "jobs" if you catch my drift.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't think it's the doing housework that makes them sey, it's just that good loving married adults should take care of themselves and their families. It's not sexy when both people work and one allways has to pick up after the other and do everything around the house, that's not being fair and it builds resentment.

I think men who take care of their responsibilities because it's the right thing to do are sexy.


----------



## mayatatia (Jul 3, 2011)

Unless he does housework in a french maid outfit... don't think that will do!...lol It's really all about how secure and loved he makes you feel throughout the marriage, and helping around the house may be part of that. Now men, it doesn't work like this ----> doesn't do anything all week.... Saturday comes around.... "Hey honey, let me do the dishes".... Puts them in the dishwasher and 10 minutes later------> Find him in his birthday suit on the bed with nothing but a grin! lol If that was the case, perhaps i should get intimate with the dishwasher.... heck! that's the one doing all the work!... lol


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

appliancephilia... thats a new one.


----------



## mayatatia (Jul 3, 2011)

@sockpuppet.... way tooooo funny!!!!:rofl:


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Enchantment said:


> Having your spouse just do chores without being told to do so because they are also an inhabitant of the domicile can earn you respect, and well... that respect can translate in to other things. imho





BigToe said:


> All other things being equal, logic would dictate that if a female has less work to do at home she would be less tired and more willing to have sex. Perhaps women are illogical?



Both make sense to me, but it didn't work in my marriage, at least I don't think so. I did a lot of housework and child care. If it did work, I'd hate to have seen our sex life had I let her do all the housework. We might have had sex once a year.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Enchantment said:


> Having your spouse just do chores without being told to do so because they are also an inhabitant of the domicile can earn you respect, and well... that respect can translate in to other things. imho


There are many more effective ways to get to those other things.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

If I see dirty dishes I wash them because I hate dirty dishes. i doubt this will enhance my sex life if I do this but also get drunk a lot, hit on the kid's teachers, and call my wife a female dog routinely. My guess is if you ask a happily married wife if her husband helps with the house work that 9 times out of ten they will say yes. I'll also bet that if you asked a woman that isn't having sex with her husband if she would be more receptive to sex if her husband helped more around the house she would say yes. She probably believes that too only to realize that her sex drive doesn't come back with the sight of him with a broom. A lot of things go into making a relationship work, sharing chores is one of them.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

southbound said:


> Men and the amount of housework they do has been discussed here before. Some men have the idea that housework will get them more sex and happier marriages. The ladies here seem to think that is rubbish. Some even wonder where we got this crazy idea. I can't disagree when it comes straight from the women, and it didn't work for me. Take a look, however, at all the articles that promote this idea. Perhaps these people should stop posting this stuff and getting us men all confused.:scratchhead: These are just a few examples.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I accually believe these articles can help if you you are marreid to an "ACTS of SERVICE" love languaged wife. MY husband read something like this, never worked for him, but I am not that type of woman. 

I have 2 freinds like this, one of them , all she did is whine what a slob her husband was and wanted him to pitch in and help her, this was unending. I never could relate to her because I do not think like this, I have no problem doing all of my housework without his help. Her husband ended up cheating on her -so the marrraige ended, they never did understand each other. One thing I got out of the whole thing was - He wanted more sex (bottom of her love languages) and she felt loved when he helped her around the house. Neither stepped up for each other. 

Then I have another friend who would refuse to have sex with her husband unless her house was in perfect order, so if he didn't help sometimes, no nooky for him. 

But if a woman has this on the bottom of her Love Language list (I am one of those) these silly gestures will do little to "arouse" us.


----------



## mr.miketastic (Aug 5, 2010)

There should never be conditions on love, or sex for that matter. To me, it seems too transactional and that in turn is much like paying for sex.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

I think the resentment women feel for having all of the burdens of the house placed upon her shoulders is the cause for lack of sex. It is hard to get past the resentment. In my case, my husband didn't work for the first five to six years of our son's life to be a "stay-at-home-dad". I supported us. Did he clean the house and do the laundry and cook? No. I still had to do those. Now he works. But I still work and I'm still the main breadwinner. And I'm still expected to do all the rest of the household stuff as well. 

This unfairness builds resentment that I have learned to ignore and get over years ago because I didn't want a divorce...but I still think it is unfair. I would be ecstatic if my husband actually pitched in with the laundry or cooked. Thus reducing the feeling of resentment for the unfair distribution of the duties of life. Thus allowing for reduced stress and increased feelings of security and the team-like atmosphere a husband and wife are supposed to cultivate. If you have a player that is lazy, won't go after the ball, and is bringing the rest of the team down...what do they do? They kick him off the team. Same principle.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm the HD wife and I do most of the housework. Personally I could care less if he cleans. But like SA said I'm not an acts of service person either.

I do care that he helps when it's say the witching hour or I'm ill but other than I could care less.


----------

